# Dump bed trailer for hauling the Kubota



## spudnut (Feb 14, 2017)

I've used various trailers in the past, but for the new L 3301 I bought 2 days ago, I need something a little bit bigger. It is a BIG tractor....at least to me used to my old, since sold, B 2105. Driving back 80 miles from the dealership, the trailer was maxed out, it was just safe enough, at 45 mph on a secondary road, but nothing I'd want to make a habit out of.

I first thought of a tilt bed, I've wanted one of them for years, so easy to get on and off. But then, I thought a dump bed trailer will probably be the way to go for me. Yeah I'll need ramps, but I can get by with small ramps if I jack the bed up a bit to lower the height at the rear. I'm looking at a couple of 12' by 72" tandem axle ones, 10K GVW. 24" high side boards. Any implement on the rear can just stick out, I can always flag it if need be. Being able to haul and dump dirt and gravel (and anything else) with the same trailer I'd use for tractor transport is a huge plus.

I also had the idea, probably a bad one, of parking it on my crane yard property (my day job) which is on a busy street, with a big FOR RENT sign on it. Nobody around these parts that I know of rents dump bed trailers, and for the rural homeowner needing something once or twice a year I think I could keep it fairly busy. But then I thought of the hassles, and probably won't do it. Insurance, different wiring harness/light requirements, damage waivers etc. etc. Plus I don't want to drop what I'm doing (crane joke) to run across town to do the paperwork so some yahoo can go tip it over, all so I can make maybe $50.00. A workable alternative however, will be to put the word out to people I know and trust, kind of keep it in the family, but still rent it out enough to make it look like a viable business for tax purposes. I'll post a picture or two when I get everything setup.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy spudnut, welcome!

Nice tractor....congrats. And most of us would love to have a 12' dump trailer.


----------



## #1Scout (Aug 10, 2017)

Well ... what have you accomplished ...... any pictures of your trailer yet ?


----------

